# My Sweet Baby



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Recent pic of Ginger


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like a white pillow...Beautiful!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a pretty girl you have !


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

What a sweet little angel!!:angel:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet girl, very pretty.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

So soft and beautiful. A CoverGirl! 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Ginger and Whimsy should do a photo shoot together. Two beautiful girls!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, so pretty! What color are those eyes?


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

So pretty!!!!!! Love her face!!!


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

Dreamy!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> Ginger and Whimsy should do a photo shoot together. Two beautiful girls!


I thought it was Whimsy when I saw the picture.


----------

